# Wood Furniture



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Well, over the last 9 years my wife and I have really filled the house with a fair amount of oak furniture (cabinets, desks, bookshelves, bed, etc!!). Now I need more bookshelves but the two places I have bought them from in the past have closed their doors.

Does anyone know of a manufacturer or reseller with a decent web site?

Thanks,
Mike

p.s. If I had just a few more tools I'd tackle making them myself


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

You may want to try calling a few local cabinet shops. Most cabinet shops can make them for you pretty fast depending on their shop load. If the shop can't do it, ask if any of the cabinetmakers in the shop would take it on as a side job. We did quite a bit of this in the shop I worked in and a "normal" bookshelf shouldn't take one of the guys much more than a day or two to make. 

Being around holiday time, there are probably a few guys in the shop that wouldn't mind making a few extra bucks to help pay for their Christmas expenses  It will probably be cheaper than a retail store also...


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks for the tip. I'll look into it.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Our house is filled with oak too, including the wood trim, doors and cabinets.

I did find a couple of reputable dealers that sell things like bookshelves online a couple of years ago (can't remember who they were off hand), but the shipping would kill you. 
If you could find a local craftsman to make it for you, as suggested, it would probably give you better quality stuff for about the same price after you add the shipping costs in.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Well, one of the shops is still open and we found book shelves that will work. Bought one today and will go back for the other one with the truck. Should be good enough to have a 10g up there


----------

